# Dry erase marker on linoleum??



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't know exactly where to post re: cleaning...

Does anybody have any suggestions for getting dry-erase marker off linoleum? It's hard enough to get it out of carpet and off the painted wall, but the lino is winning. (Isn't it amazing what a 3.5 year old can _do_ in a minute and a half??)


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

I *think* the fancy dry erase marker spray stuff (to clean the boards when the red just won't come off) is alcohol based. Have you tried a bit to see if it would work?


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

I got some off the floor yesterday with a spray I make up that is 50/50 white vinegar and water. I found the spots not long after she made them though, so I'm not sure if it'll work on something that's been there a while.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AfricanQueen99* 
I *think* the fancy dry erase marker spray stuff (to clean the boards when the red just won't come off) is alcohol based. Have you tried a bit to see if it would work?

We don't have any of that, but I might get some. DD has a huge dry-erase workbook that her aunt gave her, and it is starting to get a bit mucky looking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roomformore* 
I got some off the floor yesterday with a spray I make up that is 50/50 white vinegar and water. I found the spots not long after she made them though, so I'm not sure if it'll work on something that's been there a while.

The one mark is from today. There's another that I scrubbed and scrubbed months ago, and never quite got up. It's probably a lost cause, but the new one might come off. I should have asked for advice her _then_, but I never thought of it.


----------



## JessC (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't know how you feel about Magic Erasers, but that worked on my floor...


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

it's weird, but hairspray often works. (i remember that from elementary school) i was cleaning sharpie off of the fridge recently (long story) and didn't have hairspray, but found some mousse and it worked ok.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

try rubbing alcohol, it will even get sharpie off of a lo tof stuff


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Lots of great ideas. I don't keep hairspray in the house, but I'll try it if vinegar and rubbing alcohol both fail.

I don't care for Magic Erasers, but I may give one a shot - do a big cleanup of various ds2 aftermaths all at once...


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
We don't have any of that, but I might get some. DD has a huge dry-erase workbook that her aunt gave her, and it is starting to get a bit mucky looking.

Sorry, I wasn't clear. I meant to try alcohol since I think that's the main ingredient.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

rubbing alcohol (works even on old marks in those giant books)
and/or magic erasers

Still can't figure out how to get it out of clothes


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

My dh is a custodian and he uses tennis balls to remove lots of marks on linoleum.. cheap, reusable, and not harmful..


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

Rubbing alcohol! We've removed Sharpie marker from linoleum and countertops with it.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll pick up some rubbing alcohol when I go shopping tomorrow. I've still been under the weather and haven't tackled the marks yet. I also have to get hydrogen peroxide, because ds2 poured it down the sink. That kid has been on a roll. *sigh*


----------



## Ian McAllister (Jan 9, 2015)

If you're using the old-fashioned stinky markers then you can try scribbling over the marks with your marker and wiping off immediately. The solvent in your marker dissolves the mark so that it is easy to erase.

If you're using modern water-based markers such as those at Wrightmarkers.com you just wipe down the surface with plain water.

If you get them onto your skin or clothes, just wash with plain water. Of course, I'm sure I don't need to warn you that the longer you leave the marks in your clothes, the harder it will be to remove the stain!


----------

